# Eco Earth Loose Coconut Fiber



## Skipperii (Feb 2, 2012)

Is this a good substrate for baby tegus


----------



## james.w (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, it is fine. Just watch to make sure he doesn't eat it.


----------



## Skipperii (Feb 2, 2012)

what if he gets some on his tongue


----------



## james.w (Feb 2, 2012)

A small amount will not hurt him, it is when they actually eat it that it starts to cause problems.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 3, 2012)

As long as you don't feed your tegu in its enclosure, you won't have a problem. Eco Earth isn;t a substrate that usually causes impaction issues. I have actually observed Kodo swallowing tiny pieces routinely and I believe it this is analogous to how birds swallow grit and crocs gastroliths; I rarely, if ever, see the fibers in his stool.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 3, 2012)

_I've used it with all of mine for almost 8yrs now, also fed inside the enclosure and haven't had any issues. It's not digestible but it passes through and comes out mixed in or with their poop. If you choose to feed inside the enclosure with any substrate cover a size able area around the food. In case they drop some or it gets a little messy. Sometimes they run off with food and that's fine if and or when they drop it remove the top layer of substrate where it falls. To remove the smell, taste and prevent them from trying to eat it later. If your tegu is fine with being handled and eating outside of it's enclosure then by all means feed outside of it. Some times it's what ever's best for the tegu and that varies._


----------

